# Von Lee Make-Up School



## slvrlips (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello All, 

I just enrolled in a make-up artistry school in Maryaland called Von Lee. I was wondering if anyone has attended or heard any good or bad things about the school. My classes start March 13th and I am super excited. 
TIA


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi there-

I actually graduated from Von Lee in April of '06, and am now licensed makeup artist and own my own company.  I also got a job with MAC before I even graduated (the instructor worked there and gave me interview tips).  It is a great school, and it flies by!!!  Since it is only 5 weeks long you don't get a whole lot of info but you do get the basics...sanitation, basic steps for application etc.  I will tell you that the make-up they give you and the way the show you how to use it is very by the book and does not ever apply in reality haha.  My sugges...enjoy the class, learn the basics, and have a great time.  If you ever get the chance to work at a counter/store DO IT!!!! That is where I really "learned" how to apply, and match colors etc.  If you have any other questions please feel free....and sorry about the spelling....my husband is yelling he want to watch a movie lol.  Have a great night and good luck!!!!  I hope your teacher is Mrs.Thomas, she is amazing.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 11, 2007)

I know alot of girls who work for mac that went there, good luck


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Hi there-

I actually graduated from Von Lee in April of '06, and am now licensed makeup artist and own my own company.  I also got a job with MAC before I even graduated (the instructor worked there and gave me interview tips).  It is a great school, and it flies by!!!  Since it is only 5 weeks long you don't get a whole lot of info but you do get the basics...sanitation, basic steps for application etc.  I will tell you that the make-up they give you and the way the show you how to use it is very by the book and does not ever apply in reality haha.  My sugges...enjoy the class, learn the basics, and have a great time.  If you ever get the chance to work at a counter/store DO IT!!!! That is where I really "learned" how to apply, and match colors etc.  If you have any other questions please feel free....and sorry about the spelling....my husband is yelling he want to watch a movie lol.  Have a great night and good luck!!!!  I hope your teacher is Mrs.Thomas, she is amazing._

 

Thanks so much for this information!!  
I was wondering how well you liked the kit. It seems amazing but, I'm just not sure. Also do they supply you with a instructional book & why do we need to supply a fabric ruler? Also how hard was the test to become licensed? I hope I get Mrs.Thomas as well I can't wait. Sorry to ask soo many questions  
Thanks again


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_Thanks so much for this information!! 
I was wondering how well you liked the kit. It seems amazing but, I'm just not sure. Also do they supply you with a instructional book & why do we need to supply a fabric ruler? Also how hard was the test to become licensed? I hope I get Mrs.Thomas as well I can't wait. Sorry to ask soo many questions 
Thanks again_

 
No Problem...The kit was okay.  It was all cinema secrets stuff, which is good....but, the colors suck (plain browns and red, etc.) and the brushes were not great either.  The foundation palette was great because it is great coverage, I use them for my clients with bad skin....I ended up getting additional palettes through Von Lee because you only get 2 color sticks.  Fabric ruler was mainly used to measure the face and eyebrow arch placement etc.  Just go to Joanne's it's like a dollar or something.  As far as the test goes, it was a piece of cake.  Just focus on your sanitation and the proper set up...ie, pencils need to be on one side, blush on another, brushes at the bottom.  You will understand that once you get there.  The written test was multiple choice and the you all do your makeup exam at the same time and the teacher just walks around watching.  You will have a lot of fun....and if you are doing the night classes, from 6 to 10 or whatever get there early so you can get a chair by the mirror. lol.  The best spot in the house.  You also get an hour break everynight so a lot of girls would get together and grab dinner.  Let me know if you need anything else!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_No Problem...The kit was okay.  It was all cinema secrets stuff, which is good....but, the colors suck (plain browns and red, etc.) and the brushes were not great either.  The foundation palette was great because it is great coverage, I use them for my clients with bad skin....I ended up getting additional palettes through Von Lee because you only get 2 color sticks.  Fabric ruler was mainly used to measure the face and eyebrow arch placement etc.  Just go to Joanne's it's like a dollar or something.  As far as the test goes, it was a piece of cake.  Just focus on your sanitation and the proper set up...ie, pencils need to be on one side, blush on another, brushes at the bottom.  You will understand that once you get there.  The written test was multiple choice and the you all do your makeup exam at the same time and the teacher just walks around watching.  You will have a lot of fun....and if you are doing the night classes, from 6 to 10 or whatever get there early so you can get a chair by the mirror. lol.  The best spot in the house.  You also get an hour break everynight so a lot of girls would get together and grab dinner.  Let me know if you need anything else!!!!_

 
Wow Thanks so much for the information. I'm getting more and more excited as the days pass. I see that they give you twzeers and lashes do they teach you how to apply them and to arch brows.  Were there alot of advanced people in your class.I ask this because I know how to do my make-up and I'm ok with eyes on anyone but I don't want to feel stupid in the class like a true amature. I just want to make sure I know how to pick foundation and stuff by the end of the class. Im sorry to ask so many questions Please tell me to shut-up and wait for the class lol


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha....please don't shut up, I like to reminesce lol.  Yes, they show you how to measure brows so you know where they should start, end and where the arch should be.  The tweezer are fantabulous!!  I still use them.  You will definatly know how to pick and mix foundation....and no worries, everyone in the class bascially started from the same place.  We all became friends and everyone was very uplifting to each other.  You will be fine....you will learn a lot, you will even see one very gross video on what happens when you arn't sanitary lol.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_Haha....please don't shut up, I like to reminesce lol.  Yes, they show you how to measure brows so you know where they should start, end and where the arch should be.  The tweezer are fantabulous!!  I still use them.  You will definatly know how to pick and mix foundation....and no worries, everyone in the class bascially started from the same place.  We all became friends and everyone was very uplifting to each other.  You will be fine....you will learn a lot, you will even see one very gross video on what happens when you arn't sanitary lol._

 
ok thanks again  I'm not ready to see the gross video but, o well it's apart of the training.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 12, 2007)

One more question 
Does Von Lee provide a manual? and a nice bag and stuff. Do they give you any extras. I know the questions are getting siller and siller. But it is so enlightening to find someone who has taken the same path. Any advice and suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 12, 2007)

Von Lee is a great way to get into any cosmetic job! I know lots of people that went there!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 13, 2007)

No manual.  They give you this like book, but I don't want to call it a book because it is basically regular white paper they printed and stapled together lol.  It is good for I guess basics but not much else.  Just shows basically face shapes, eyebrow measuring etc.  i don't even have mine anymore since I lost it but I have never once reached for it.  They do not give you a bag, they give you a small train case, the kind with a handle and it is silver aluminum.  Almost like a caboodle but nicer.  You basically get a few pencils (lip and eye, almost like a wet n wild lol), some brushes (cheap with von lee printed on them),  2 cinema secrets foundation palettes and 1 lip (you can see what they look like on the cinema website), brush cleaner, sponges, brush cleaner cup, disp. mascara wands, 2 blushes (cinema), pencil sharpener, silver palatte to mix found. on, this long silver tool used to scrap the makeup but I forget what it is called...oh, spatula.  They also give you a short white cape.  That is all I can remember.  Trust me, the only thing you will end up using are the foundations, silver palette and spatula.  Nothing else is worth using in the real world.  Oh and the case, you will use that, it is very very nice.  Towards the end of the class our teacher let us bring in our own makeup (b/c the colors they make you learn with are so drab) so we can make up our classmates and have more fun with it.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_No manual.  They give you this like book, but I don't want to call it a book because it is basically regular white paper they printed and stapled together lol.  It is good for I guess basics but not much else.  Just shows basically face shapes, eyebrow measuring etc.  i don't even have mine anymore since I lost it but I have never once reached for it.  They do not give you a bag, they give you a small train case, the kind with a handle and it is silver aluminum.  Almost like a caboodle but nicer.  You basically get a few pencils (lip and eye, almost like a wet n wild lol), some brushes (cheap with von lee printed on them),  2 cinema secrets foundation palettes and 1 lip (you can see what they look like on the cinema website), brush cleaner, sponges, brush cleaner cup, disp. mascara wands, 2 blushes (cinema), pencil sharpener, silver palatte to mix found. on, this long silver tool used to scrap the makeup but I forget what it is called...oh, spatula.  They also give you a short white cape.  That is all I can remember.  Trust me, the only thing you will end up using are the foundations, silver palette and spatula.  Nothing else is worth using in the real world.  Oh and the case, you will use that, it is very very nice.  Towards the end of the class our teacher let us bring in our own makeup (b/c the colors they make you learn with are so drab) so we can make up our classmates and have more fun with it._

 
ok cool thanks so much for all your information 
Did you ever get an answer to your airbrush questions ?
There is a website called www.makeupartistschoice.com in hampstead md My friend brought her airbrush machine from there and brought the mac airbrush makeup and she took a class on basic airbrushing I thought it might helps


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeh, I am still trying to figure it out and thanks so much for the info.  Please keep me updated on how class is going, anymore questions etc!!!  Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Sparkles (Feb 19, 2007)

Mrs.Thomas= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went there in September of 06'. 

AWESOME. We had some confusion bc Mrs.Thomas missed a few classes, and Mrs.Walderman taught a few, which was nice because it was a fresh perspective, but it got us mixed up. Other than that... FANTASTIC. Mrs.Thomas is an amazing teacher. She has a way of connecting with every single student. Even after only 5 weeks, there were people crying on the last day. LOL. It was also really great because there were so many different skin tones/ethnicities... it was sweet. I know there are at least a few girls that now work for MAC.

Roll in knowing these things about Mrs.Thomas and you will be golden:
1)She LOVES ladybugs
2)She LOVES rediculous fake eyelashes
3) She doesnt bullshit about anything. What she says is for real.

xoxo

Marianne​


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparkles* 

 
_Mrs.Thomas= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​

I went there in September of 06'. ​ 
AWESOME. We had some confusion bc Mrs.Thomas missed a few classes, and Mrs.Walderman taught a few, which was nice because it was a fresh perspective, but it got us mixed up. Other than that... FANTASTIC. Mrs.Thomas is an amazing teacher. She has a way of connecting with every single student. Even after only 5 weeks, there were people crying on the last day. LOL. It was also really great because there were so many different skin tones/ethnicities... it was sweet. I know there are at least a few girls that now work for MAC.​ 
Roll in knowing these things about Mrs.Thomas and you will be golden:
1)She LOVES ladybugs
2)She LOVES rediculous fake eyelashes
3) She doesnt bullshit about anything. What she says is for real.​ 
xoxo​ 

Marianne​_

 
I couldn't agree more!!!  She is so special, when she was handing out our certificates on the last day, we would eachhave a classmate take a picture of her handing it over to us.  I was in her March '05 class ending in april and I remember her telling us she was having a foot surgery in Sept. so that is prob why she wasn't there.  Did she ever open up that spa??


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparkles* 

 
_Mrs.Thomas= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went there in September of 06'. 

AWESOME. We had some confusion bc Mrs.Thomas missed a few classes, and Mrs.Walderman taught a few, which was nice because it was a fresh perspective, but it got us mixed up. Other than that... FANTASTIC. Mrs.Thomas is an amazing teacher. She has a way of connecting with every single student. Even after only 5 weeks, there were people crying on the last day. LOL. It was also really great because there were so many different skin tones/ethnicities... it was sweet. I know there are at least a few girls that now work for MAC.

Roll in knowing these things about Mrs.Thomas and you will be golden:
1)She LOVES ladybugs
2)She LOVES rediculous fake eyelashes
3) She doesnt bullshit about anything. What she says is for real.

xoxo

Marianne​_

 
OMG i sooo hope I get Mr.Thomas 
I am sooo excited about this class and all the possiblities like new friends and new techniques. 
*Sparkle & MAC Tastic  What's the one thing/technique you learned that you found to be very useful?
How many people were in your classes?*
Thanks in advance


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe the max number of people in each class is like between 10 & 15.  I really think the thing I learned while there and stuck with me was the sanatation section, as well as the practice "makeovers".  It really let you find your teqnique as well as finding the right shades for people etc.  Hand on is always best for me at least.  Also, one bit of advice....when you are doing the practice makeup (you each pick a partner and make eachother up at the end of each class) you will have all of your tools (ie. brushes, palettes, liners etc.) in a specific set up (they will show you) and as you are working make sure to CLOSE EVERYTHING after you use it.  Like, don't leave the found. palette open ever, always sharpen pencils before and after application, if you are using an eyeshadow don't apply, set it down with the cap off to use later, close it, then open again when needed, always throw trash like kleenex etc. in the can do not put it on your work space.  They are sticklers about that.  Hope this helps.  I am so excited for you.


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 22, 2007)

slvrlips... im jealous! Im finishing grad school so my account is in truly in the negatives. I wish I could join ya! bad. lol my church is right next to Von Lee so I pass it all the time. I hope you have a great experience and soak that info like a sponge! ( =


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_slvrlips... im jealous! Im finishing grad school so my account is in truly in the negatives. I wish I could join ya! bad. lol my church is right next to Von Lee so I pass it all the time. I hope you have a great experience and soak that info like a sponge! ( =_

 
I wish you could  take the class as well and I hope to soak up all the info I can


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 31, 2007)

UPDATE 

I started the class on march 13th and found out that Mrs.Thomas was  my teacher. Not only was I excited, I was ready to learn and soak up lots of tips/tricks from her. Unfortunaley(sp) she was my teacher for only two classes due to a medical issue she had to have emergency surgery and she will not be back until after our class is over. MAC tastic you were so right about the make-up very unlikeable stuff but it was explained to us that this make-up is hard to use, so if you can work with it and make someone look good. we should have no problem with other brands etc. Mrs.Walderman is now our teacher and though she is a great teacher and source of knowledge, I feel she may be hoping around not teaching us  all we need to know to pass the test. All the girls in the class like it and we have become great friends. 

so here are my questions 
Did Mrs.Thomas do lots of preparing you for the test? I was advised that we take the test at the school. if so will models be provided or will we be working on each other? If you pass the test how do you get your license?


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 4, 2007)

hey there again, congrats on starting.  i am so sorry about mrs. thomas, i know she has been having foot problems or maybe it is unrelated.  either way, i am not sure who the new teacher is but i am sure she will be fine.  mrs. thomas prepared us but not formally.  it was basically like when she was talking or when we would go through stuff she would say, pay attention you will need to know this etc.  about the makeup, it is true, if you can make someone look good with that stuff, you can do anything, but the real experience comes from outsude work, experimenting with colors etc.  do be so hard pressed when you leave the class to do everything so exact.  as far as the exam, the last day you will have a written exam, very easy, i beleive it was some multiple choice and some written, but def. study color chart and such.  for the practical the teacher will pair you into pairs and you will do it on each other.  not hard at all.  after you pass the class you can go online an apply at the maryland dept. labor and licensing etc.  they will tell you how.  good luck, keep us updated!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 7, 2007)

I love to see threads like this when people are sharing info.


----------



## miinx (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_hey there again, congrats on starting.  i am so sorry about mrs. thomas, i know she has been having foot problems or maybe it is unrelated.  either way, i am not sure who the new teacher is but i am sure she will be fine.  mrs. thomas prepared us but not formally.  it was basically like when she was talking or when we would go through stuff she would say, pay attention you will need to know this etc.  about the makeup, it is true, if you can make someone look good with that stuff, you can do anything, but the real experience comes from outsude work, experimenting with colors etc.  do be so hard pressed when you leave the class to do everything so exact.  as far as the exam, the last day you will have a written exam, very easy, i beleive it was some multiple choice and some written, but def. study color chart and such.  for the practical the teacher will pair you into pairs and you will do it on each other.  not hard at all.  after you pass the class you can go online an apply at the maryland dept. labor and licensing etc.  they will tell you how.  good luck, keep us updated!!!!_

 
Mrs. Walderman is the owner of Von Lee, she is actually responsible for helping create the curriculums and state board exams for MD state esthetics and make up artistry license many many years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in the class with Marianne in Sept 06, it was great and so wonderful to get to work on people of so many ethnicities and skin types.


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 23, 2007)

og gosh ladies..i was soo thinkin about enrollin in the school. Now i kno wimma have to!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 24, 2007)

*** Update****
I graduated from school on 04/12/07 and since then I have made 13 new friends gained lots of tips, work, etc. The school was Great. For all those thinking of going here I say go out of all the people I know that have gone to different schools Von Lee had the best kit (imo) Remember you will learn the basics and all your creative ideas will come from you and your classmates.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 26, 2007)

congrats!!!!  now we have to get together and do some makeup!!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 26, 2007)

sounds like a deal.. right slvrlips!? i wonder how the cco's are in bmore?


----------



## miinx (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_sounds like a deal.. right slvrlips!? i wonder how the cco's are in bmore?_

 
the hagerstown cco is FABULOUS if you are willing to travel!


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG. only if theres thread discussion like this about schools in NYC. GOOD LUCK! i wish you the besttt! and dont forget to share tips and tricks on specktra so i can read =)


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_congrats!!!!  now we have to get together and do some makeup!!!!_

 
This would be great 
Name the time and place & I'm there 
You have been soo helpful 
Thanks so much for your encouraging words


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_sounds like a deal.. right slvrlips!? i wonder how the cco's are in bmore?_

 
Hey yummy
it sure does sound like a deal 
I hear the cco in hagerstown is awesome


----------



## AspiringMA (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, 

  I know this post is super old , but Im looking to this school and i found your info to be really helpful!... what are the schedules like? Im trying to find a school that can work with or around my work schedule which is crazy (11-8) Mon-Fri...do you have any idea of how their scheduling is?


----------

